# Has anyone tried the New RoundUp Crab Grass destroyer - one with the same AI as Pylex



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Has anyone tried the New RoundUp Crab Grass destroyer - one with the same AI as Pylex?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Interesting. In the meantime while we wait, can you link to the specific product so the rest of us can learn from the label? If this is really the same AI as Pylex in a low concentration, people fighting Zoysia in cool-season turf may have another adjunct to use off-label.

Edit: Here we are: https://www.roundup.com/en-us/products/landscape-weeds/roundup-lawns-crabgrass-destroyer1

0.0092% Topramezone


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Green said:


> Edit: Here we are: https://www.roundup.com/en-us/products/landscape-weeds/roundup-lawns-crabgrass-destroyer1
> 
> 0.0092% Topramezone


One of my neighbours saw the post, says its been around for a few months.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Can someone familiar with Pylex determine how this 0.0092% concentration correlates to Pylex label rates?


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Green said:


> Can someone familiar with Pylex determine how this 0.0092% concentration correlates to Pylex label rates?


If my math is right the gallon of roundup has 0.011776 oz. for 1000 sq ft. Pylex label has spot treatment for 1000 sq ft. at 0.023 to 0.034 oz.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I saw it a few months ago. I think it is horrible marketing scheme. If you read the reviews you will see why. Pylex is like tenacity (moa), so you get a slow kill that turns the weeds white. They are selling it with an electric wand in a ready to use jug. Inexperienced users over apply it in spot treatments and kill their grass. They also don't see it killing fast enough and go an apply again.

A better approach could be to promote it as a bermuda control in cool season lawns.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

g-man said:


> I saw it a few months ago. I think it is horrible marketing scheme. If you read the reviews you will see why. Pylex is like tenacity (moa), so you get a slow kill that turns the weeds white. They are selling it with an electric wand in a ready to use jug. Inexperienced users over apply it in spot treatments and kill their grass. They also don't see it killing fast enough and go an apply again.
> 
> A better approach could be to promote it as a bermuda control in cool season lawns.


Yeah, one of the 1 star reviews on Amazon complains they don't see anything dead after 3 days. Average Joe isn't going to read the directions properly.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Pylex is very hard on immature grass. Dont use it on a lawn that has not been through one winter and summer. I smoked my lawn a few years back, when I hired a company to spray a 500sqft area. I get similar control of weeds and Bermuda by tank mixing Bayer Advanced Bermudagrass control (Fenoxaprop) with Tenacity, and low rates of Ornamec and Triclopyr.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

greengrass said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it a few months ago. I think it is horrible marketing scheme. If you read the reviews you will see why. Pylex is like tenacity (moa), so you get a slow kill that turns the weeds white. They are selling it with an electric wand in a ready to use jug. Inexperienced users over apply it in spot treatments and kill their grass. They also don't see it killing fast enough and go an apply again.
> ...


I think the real use of this product is people like us not ready to spend $$$$$ on a thing of Pylex. I consider that a win. My neighbor with the Zoysia issue is going to be informed of this product. He already uses Tenacity, but it only does so much against Zoysia. This is a good adjunct.

FYI, we've used Tenacity against crabgrass in our neighborhood. Works pretty well. The bright white is pretty cool to see. nothing whitens quite like crabgrass.

@troksd, thanks for the tip on grass maturity. I'll be sure to follow your advice when I use the product.

In other questions, anyone know, is Topramezone any better against Nimblewill than Mesotrione?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

By the way, there is no way that Scotts is going to pull this product from the market in a few years due to bad reviews from improper use/inexperience. They've probably invested way too much into it on licensing, marketing, etc., to do that. I think it's going to be here to stay, and I'm glad they have a Topramezone product. Now, I wonder when the generics will be allowed to follow. This is a really powerful chemistry, and the door to it was just opened to anyone with $25.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Will it work on wild Bermuda?????


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

troksd said:


> Pylex is very hard on immature grass. Dont use it on a lawn that has not been through one winter and summer. I smoked my lawn a few years back, when I hired a company to spray a 500sqft area. I get similar control of weeds and Bermuda by tank mixing Bayer Advanced Bermudagrass control (Fenoxaprop) with Tenacity, and low rates of Ornamec and Triclopyr.


What rates of Ornamec have you used? I use label rates but no matter what temp or time of day I apply it smokes my TTTF. It takes it a good 3 weeks to recover and even then not all of it makes it back.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Curiosity for those who can't afford pylex.....will it kill Bermuda???? I was just about to order more Ornamec!


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

This stuff might be a reasonably priced solution to my goosegrass issues. looks like it is only available as a premixed gallon though 

At $26 for that gallon I'll have to use it very carefully, good thing I only have a few sparse clumps that keep fighting me.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

The area I treat is 500 sqft. So I tank mix 4oz of the Bayer advanced Bermuda control, 0.37 Fl oz Ornamec, 4oz/acre rate of tenacity, and 1/2 rate of Triclopyr. Yes, the turf turns a bit yellow but recovers in two weeks. I usually apply late April / early May when the temps are less than 80'



Rile78 said:


> What rates of Ornamec have you used? I use label rates but no matter what temp or time of day I apply it smokes my TTTF. It takes it a good 3 weeks to recover and even then not all of it makes it back.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes it will. Keep an eye on the weather (<85 preferred)



Bigdrumnc said:


> Curiosity for those who can't afford pylex.....will it kill Bermuda???? I was just about to order more Ornamec!


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

10-4, I never knew the stuff existed I love this place! I sprayed my little Bermuda area with bioadvanced Bermuda control and have not made a dent yet at one week. We did have four days of rain 3 days after spraying. Last year I did the Ornamec, bioadvanced and ortho cco(triclopyr). It hurt it! Then I blasted it 3 times with gly before seeding and then tennacity at seeding. It's back!!!


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Bigdrumnc said:


> 10-4, I never knew the stuff existed I love this place! I sprayed my little Bermuda area with bioadvanced Bermuda control and have not made a dent yet at one week. We did have four days of rain 3 days after spraying. Last year I did the Ornamec, bioadvanced and ortho cco(triclopyr). It hurt it! Then I blasted it 3 times with gly before seeding and then tennacity at seeding. It's back!!!


FYI, bioadvanced extreme crabgrass control has the same concentration of active ingredient as the bioadvanced bermuda control, and it is about half the price. Not sure how they get away with marketing the same thing as two different products.


----------



## LawnScrub (Jun 4, 2020)

greengrass said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone familiar with Pylex determine how this 0.0092% concentration correlates to Pylex label rates?
> ...


I think the gallon of roundup is for 400 sq ft. Would that equal to the correct rate for 1000 sq ft? I am looking to add Triclopyr Ester to help control my bermuda infestation, but trying to figure out the correct amount to add. I don't need a bottle of Pylex, but if this is close to the correct rate, it would be a money saver.

Also I notice there might be a Roundup Crabgrass Destroyer ready to spray version with 0.18% of topramezone in a 32 oz bottle, but can't find it in-stock anywhere.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

LawnScrub said:


> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> > Green said:
> ...


The 1 gallon treats 1000 sq ft. according to the site. That is how came up with my result.

https://www.roundup.com/en-us/products/lawn-weeds-bugs/roundup-lawns-crabgrass-destroyer1


----------

